# How much data do you use   per month?   (WITH POLL)



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 12, 2016)

I dont d/l a much  stuff but i am on the web a lot. I have 2 kids in the house so our web gets quite a hammering.



How does my usage compare? I think i will hit 400gb by the end of the month.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2016)

My ISP doesn't keep track because there are no artificial caps.


----------



## lZKoce (Aug 12, 2016)

I have no idea <- this needs an option in the poll  . I don't track. I don't think I do a lot.


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My ISP doesn't keep track because there are no artificial caps.



Ayep same here.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 12, 2016)

There is no data cap on my usage unlike some packages n the UK


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 12, 2016)

i have unlimited d/l but i usually come in at 300-500GB a month with 3 PC's, an Xbox One and several mobile devices


----------



## n-ster (Aug 12, 2016)

maybe 60-90 GB/m, mostly just me that uses. Main bandwidth hogs are Netflix, YouTube and TV shows. If it weren't for them, probably would be a stupidly low usage. My cap is 150GB


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2016)

If you have no cap it doesn't mean they don't keep track, because they do.

I have comcast. They don't give me a cap but I have 205Gb in 12 days


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 12, 2016)

Jetster said:


> If you have no cap it doesn't mean they don't keep track, because they do.


my ISP has stats on my account page for internet and long distance phone usage  i had been keeping track when i was on a 250GB d/l plan, but just decided to move up to unlimited so i wouldnt have to keep track of my usage


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 12, 2016)

Single user here in the house and my average is around 400 to 500gig a month due to netflix and youtube and steam and what ever else i use lol.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 12, 2016)

I use around 100-150GB a month running my 2-5 machines and other client systems, very rare I hit 200GB (my cap)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2016)

Jetster said:


> If you have no cap it doesn't mean they don't keep track, because they do.


If they do, I have no access to it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2016)

Jetster said:


> If you have no cap it doesn't mean they don't keep track, because they do.
> 
> I have comcast. They don't give me a cap but I have 205Gb in 12 days



They probably do, but I can't see it.

If I were to guess a couple of dozens GB/month. I rarely watch things and the only DL is the occasional game.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 12, 2016)

We have stats with plusnet because it was part of the old system and has rolled over to the new fiber packages that are unlimited with no data caps.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 12, 2016)

~700-1000GB per month...

thats with 2 teenagers + 2 adults using 4 Roku's, 2 desktops, 2 laptops, 2 iPads, 2 DS's, 4 cell phones, and a networked home automation system.  But we cut the cable cord years ago and rely soley on streaming for our TV watching.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have no idea how much I use, no stats.
Unlimited @ 150/15Mb speed.


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Aug 12, 2016)

about 160gb after installing w10 rs1, before that around 340gb per month..


----------



## Rowsol (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2016)

300GB+ in a week


----------



## Frick (Aug 12, 2016)

Rowsol said:


> View attachment 77839



Them torrent ratios.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 12, 2016)

I just checked history with my ISP and my household average is around 16GB a day.
Over 500GB a month.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 12, 2016)

I really never thought about it. I just upgraded to 150/150 it's unlimited. I mean I just downloaded Shadow of Mordor for fun just to see it fly then deleted it again  So yeah I am willly nilly with my usage.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Aug 12, 2016)

10-20 gb per month on average. maybe 40 on a heavyish month.

this because i have EVDO wireless (like 3g but without the phone heh) on a usb modem. contract says 2 gb per month, but i am grandfathered in as unlimited.

dont watch videos much. use work wifi to dl some things like steam games and isos.

welcome to the sticks  no cable or dsl here.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 12, 2016)

i have no cap, so I don't keep track at all.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 12, 2016)

Is slightly off with no 11th or 12th data for some reason.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My ISP doesn't keep track because there are no artificial caps.


AS Above ^^^^^^

My circumstances Dictate i NEED A Monthly Contract ( Rolling)
Its UNCAPPED  and not monitored

little Rant
Every one offers a Cheaper Deal They Say
But they all now charge £17 ( +VAT ) approx  line rental on top (my line Rental is £8.94)
new Services are CAPPED with limmits
Ya got to sign a 12 to 18 month contract to get their best deal and "that line rental" on top

So Cheaper Deal + line Rental cost me MORE THAN my Current Deal
and get tied in for 12 to 18 months

NO Thank you


----------



## qubit (Aug 12, 2016)

50-100GB for me.

My tariff is unlimited too with no fair use policy, but the ISP still shows you how much you've used. It even keeps historical data so you can compare month by month.

I've only got ADSL, but just for giggles I went for 1TB in one month by constantly downloading the same large games off Steam. I got to 1027GB before the month ran out and the ISP didn't bat an eyelid. No slowdowns or other performance issues and no "fair use" BS warnings either.


----------



## CounterZeus (Aug 12, 2016)

Had a fair use policy for years until end of last year. Provider put it on 300GB as most users don't need this much of data; Why put a cap in then after years?

Anyway, I'm around 150GB every month. Did an install of my new pc without backup of my most common steam games this week, so now I'm at 200GB after 4 days.


----------



## Nosada (Aug 12, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> Had a fair use policy for years until end of last year. Provider put it on 300GB as most users don't need this much of data; Why put a cap in then after years?
> 
> Anyway, I'm around 150GB every month. Did an install of my new pc without backup of my most common steam games this week, so now I'm at 200GB after 4 days.


Three words for you: "Telenet for Business"

3TB monthly cap, I've crossed it for the last 4 months straight without complaints. That and 200/30 speeds for a mere 60 euro/month. All other subs are huge rip-offs if you use more than 100GB/month.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 12, 2016)

I've done 150GB in 11 days according to my router WAN interface. I know some months I go well over 1TB


----------



## SimJett (Aug 13, 2016)

Average aboot 60 GB / month and I thought that was a lot...now I know....


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Comcast just put a 1TB cap on my internet this month, and reset all my history so I can't see what I used the past few months.

But this is from last year:





I've since moved some of my activities to my Comcast business connection.  So my home usage is about half of what it used to be.  The business connection is slower, but not metered in anyway.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Aug 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My ISP doesn't keep track because there are no artificial caps.


Same with me (VZ DSL) but for laughs I kept count for a typical month and I have incoming at about 35-40GB per month... and I've got two PCs and a laptop on the connection with a router. Then again, 3mb down/768kb up kinda throttles things down without help from VZ...


----------



## D007 (Aug 14, 2016)

Is there a way to find out, like some site? For comcast users? Because they are raping me with this BS unlimited data cap 40.00 fee, on top of the like 100+ I was already paying.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 14, 2016)

No caps for me but i would wager on 100GB minimum.


----------



## Champ (Aug 14, 2016)

With three days left, it'll probably jump another 100 GB. My allowance is 250. I also cut cable and went full streaming along with updates to PC and consoles games, mobile devices and the miscellaneous stuff


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2016)

Champ said:


> With three days left, it'll probably jump another 100 GB. My allowance is 250. I also cut cable and went full streaming along with updates to PC and consoles games, mobile devices and the miscellaneous stuff
> 
> View attachment 77897



damn thats alot over do they slap you for that?


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 14, 2016)

I have no idea. Don't have a cap either.


----------



## Champ (Aug 14, 2016)

Solaris17 said:


> damn thats alot over do they slap you for that?



I will soon find out. I'm gonna probably cry when the bill comes


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 14, 2016)

2 teenagers, two other kids, plus me and da wif = ~1TB every month, 1.35 TB the past month since its summer break.

Most of it is Netflix usage (usually 4 of us watching simultaneously) + STEAM.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 14, 2016)

D007 said:


> Is there a way to find out, like some site? For comcast users? Because they are raping me with this BS unlimited data cap 40.00 fee, on top of the like 100+ I was already paying.




i did a google, 

https://customer.xfinity.com/help-and-support/internet/monthly-usage-history/


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 15, 2016)

anywhere from 350-1TB/mo 

This is the calmest month since we've all been gone a ton this month, new jobs and road trips...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 15, 2016)

Miscellaneous web 

I looked, I am over 500GB per month.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 23, 2016)

I use around 400-550 per month. My usage requirement is abnormally big i know but that is the call of my job so.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Aug 23, 2016)

Over 500 GB this month already. Usually it's about 350 GB.


----------



## Nobody99 (Aug 23, 2016)

Over 10 TB on a server.


----------



## zo0lykas (Aug 23, 2016)

dependence on month


----------



## flmatter (Aug 23, 2016)

at my home we go thru about 400-500gb a month and that is not counting the 20-25gb our cell plan


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 23, 2016)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK , I remember about a year ago I asked my neighbor about how my data usage compared to his other clients, and he said - it's nothing! 
I am using on average 350GB/mo on a 100Mbit/s connection, and his average client on 50Mbit/s plan uses near 1TB/mo (that's over 5 hours of continuous downloads at max speed a day!!!). 
Ever since we added free IPTV for masses, the usage from small businesses have almost doubled, so guess what Ukrainian people spend their time doing at work... 

My traffic amounts to combined usage from 2 PCs, 2 Laptops, 6 phones and 1 iPad (and whatever other devices pass through my desk for repairs).


----------



## cdawall (Aug 23, 2016)

Mines all over anything from 45GB to 1.4TB, depends on whats going on.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 23, 2016)

I never monitored how much I use monthly, coz it very different for each month. I think I am between 100-300GB. with 4 users.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 23, 2016)

10-20GB because of the blasted cap I have....20GB cap, and peeps complain about having a 300GB one.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2016)

I have unlimited that's why i don't check, except on my mobile phone, i have 10GB and i spend it all.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 23, 2016)

At least you, guys, have monthly limits on cell plans. I have the cheapest prepaid smartphone plan, and they only give 50MB/day even with the fact that I pay the whole month of service upfront (still enough for maps and occasional googling).


----------



## Nobody99 (Aug 23, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> (still enough for maps and occasional googling).


Offline maps and open source - OsmAnd.


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 23, 2016)

I have no idea, I should log in and check but it's too much to ask from my lazy self at this moment ... it's unlimited so I hope it's much, on my phone I have symbolic couple of gigs that I never break.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 23, 2016)

I forgot to mention that i have unlimited on my mobile, the 10GB per month are LTE data and if i finish it before end of the month it switch to 3G.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 23, 2016)

Depends what I'm doing, but on average anywhere under 50GB per month.


----------

